# living with ibs



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

i am 29, and i have had ibs for 5 years, it is depresing, i get sore stomach, my sides ache, i feel sick, without accualy being sick, a lot of the time, and to make it worse, i sit a worry when im ill, of what could be wrong, that in turn makes my ibs worse.so in efect its a vicious circle !!!been for so many check ups, dr appointments, gets to the stage where i am ambaresed to go to the dr, as i fel like im wasting his time.but i know its good to share experiances, so we all know we are not alone.u r not alone


----------

